# Crusades vs. Modern Jihad



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Below is a link to an article written by a credible source. I urge you to read it because it gives you a scholarly un-hollywooded glimpse into the times of the Crusades. In my opinion, as a history graduate with an emphasis on ancient and medieval European history, it is a great introduction to these events. I also encourage you to research the Crusades from many sources gaining as much incite as you possibly can so when you hear a ignorant person speaking falsities you can set them straight.

One great difference between the crusades and modern jihad is seen in the leadership. Research the deeds and devices of the leadership and you will obtain viable illumination on this topic.

please don't use wikipedia as a source ^^..go to university websites and databases and you can often find documents to read for free...the library is a blessing of our tax dollars.

History of the Crusades


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

If I remember correctly, the Crusades were the result of moslims attacking a Christian Kingdom, Jerusalem. It had been a Christian country for nearly 800 years. It was NOT Christians suddenly deciding to attack poor innocent muslims.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Ya the Crusades were a response to Islamic armies invading and threatening the land surrounding Constantinople as well as regaining the holy city of Jerusalem. You of course had zealots in the Crusading armies, but the impetus to war was regaining lost land and power.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Excellent post Ragnarok! If you have more info of a similar perspective, please send it along.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Very nice read. Thank you.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Sure Inor, I'll post related material here and a variety of links to University of Penn databases. University of Penn is one of the most revered institutions regarding history in the world so I think it is appropriate to guide viewers in that direction.

First go to Penn Libraries Then go to search and type in crusades and a variety of things pop up that you can read online. it is all a matter of what you type in..try different key words to find a multitude of online books and articles.

below this text is one of my searches.

The first crusade; the accounts of eye-witnesses ... . Krey, August C. ed. and tr. (August Charles), 1887-1961,

The first crusade; the accounts of eye-witnesses ... . - Full View | HathiTrust Digital Library | HathiTrust Digital Library


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the Info!! Excellent read!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Good read. I read that while at work. OK, sue me; I merely extended my lunch break by a few minutes.

The Crusades were not just one, and not just about Jerusalem.

Remember the reference, Gates of Vienna? The Great Jihads made serious inroads. This is the reason why the Muslims must retake Europe. Any land held as dar al Islam and returns to dar al harb is priority one. Same with Israel. The land must be retaken.

Oh, and those mosques that are being built all over the U.S.? They are not the same as Christian churches. They are tantamount to flags being planted. 

Those who adhere to Islam know this. Infidels had better wrap their thick heads around it, too.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I am careful about reading "history." I've seen the difference in how the free Cubans handle the story of Jose Marti (good guy) and Che Guevara (bad guy) vs Castro's Cuban history books.
History books are written by the victors or the assumptive. Even the History Channel gets it wrong as does the Weather Channel.
I am currently watching the cancelled "Jericho" TV series on-line and noticed the school teachers were given books about the "true" history of Allied States of America.
I admit I have not read the link. I will. I am curious and interested.

I am just describing the filter I will interpret it through. I read history like I read the news.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Good read. ...
> Oh, and those mosques that are being built all over the U.S.? They are not the same as Christian churches. *They are tantamount to flags being planted. *
> 
> Those who adhere to Islam know this. Infidels had better wrap their thick heads around it, too.


I work with/support a few missionaries in 3rd world countries.
Depending on the political bent of the host country, some missionaries/churches are viewed as flags planted.
Lately, even the Russian political elite are considering a law to claim property (or seize it) owned on foreign soil, maybe including here in the US. 
Hence a Russian flag is planted at a few houses in my old subdivision.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> Good read. I read that while at work. OK, sue me; I merely extended my lunch break by a few minutes.
> 
> The Crusades were not just one, and not just about Jerusalem.
> 
> ...


Islam means Submission after all.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I am careful about reading "history." I've seen the difference in how the free Cubans handle the story of Jose Marti (good guy) and Che Guevara (bad guy) vs Castro's Cuban history books.
> History books are written by the victors or the assumptive. Even the History Channel gets it wrong as does the Weather Channel.
> I am currently watching the cancelled "Jericho" TV series on-line and noticed the school teachers were given books about the "true" history of Allied States of America.
> I admit I have not read the link. I will. I am curious and interested.
> ...


Always be careful in accepting writing as truth when you read anything. Get as many sources as you can , read them all and then make your own judgements.

History is often written and protected by the loser too. Europe lost all the crusades ultimately


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You can say what you want about the crusades being a response to Muslim conquorers but it was ultimately about power and land. The "Great Roman Catholic" church won the first battle and then lost the war. Because of that loss they lost a lot more at home. It would seem that the lack of victory spurred on the refomation showing that the Pope(s) supported a war that was lost when he was supposed to hold the power of Heaven on Earth. The end result was the scism and the many forms of Christian faiths we have today. 

For whatever reason all of Islam (not just Muslims) are thought to be the same by those outside of Islam but within Islam there are many sects (just like Christianity) with very different views on the proper wayto live. That is why they fight as much between themselves as they do with other peoples.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Mao killed 2 or 300 million chinese? Now, run the numbers on where we would be today if he had not and consider the muslim thing just the same. Saves one all the bother about who-said-what-did and boils down to the same thing.
"There are a billion and a half beautiful muslims!"
Yeah, we heard. Sorry were lazy and let it go that long.
La ~


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

PaulS said:


> You can say what you want about the crusades being a response to Muslim conquorers but it was ultimately about power and land. The "Great Roman Catholic" church won the first battle and then lost the war. Because of that loss they lost a lot more at home. It would seem that the lack of victory spurred on the refomation showing that the Pope(s) supported a war that was lost when he was supposed to hold the power of Heaven on Earth. The end result was the scism and the many forms of Christian faiths we have today.
> 
> For whatever reason all of Islam (not just Muslims) are thought to be the same by those outside of Islam but within Islam there are many sects (just like Christianity) with very different views on the proper wayto live. That is why they fight as much between themselves as they do with other peoples.


The 9th or last Crusade took place in 1271-1272. The Reformation took place in 1517. Since there is over two hundred years separating the two it is kind of a stretch tying the two together.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Saying either was a land grab is to ignore a whole lot of history involving conquest and slaughter stretching from Jerusalem to Austria.
I get it, though. Islamic conquest is just natural evolution and expansion of a new type of society. Resistance to it is historical evidence of European greed.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Gee, another "evil Christians attacking poor peaceful muslims for greed and power" claim. What a load of CRAP. The muslims attacked and eventually conquered Christian lands.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I no longer care about the crusades (I know, they do). 
This is the jihad my grandchildren face today. This is what I care about.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

PaulS said:


> You can say what you want about the crusades being a response to Muslim conquorers but it was ultimately about power and land. The "Great Roman Catholic" church won the first battle and then lost the war. Because of that loss they lost a lot more at home. It would seem that the lack of victory spurred on the refomation showing that the Pope(s) supported a war that was lost when he was supposed to hold the power of Heaven on Earth. The end result was the scism and the many forms of Christian faiths we have today.
> 
> For whatever reason all of Islam (not just Muslims) are thought to be the same by those outside of Islam but within Islam there are many sects (just like Christianity) with very different views on the proper wayto live. That is why they fight as much between themselves as they do with other peoples.


Some tidal waves take time to hit the shore. I think you are correct about the impact it had on the popes own political grip inside Europe. Excellent thought ^^. The response to Islamic conquests are tied to regaining power and land.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> The 9th or last Crusade took place in 1271-1272. The Reformation took place in 1517. Since there is over two hundred years separating the two it is kind of a stretch tying the two together.


I do not think it is a stretch. The idea of reforming the church was not born over night. It took time to evolve and organize into a influential movement.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

My wife and I just got home from a trip to Savannah, GA this past week. In two of the men's restrooms in two different restaurants I saw tiny notes (graffiti) written on the urinal walls . . .
"We are Islam and we are coming"
"Your grandchildren will live under Shiria law"

A very close friend who lives in San Fransisco sent me a picture a while back of an elaborate sign in a public restroom in Modesto, CA that said "Allah has instructed all Muslims to join Jihad in the USA and line the roads with the heads of infidels". If I can find it I will post it here. I might not have saved that email. On the sign there were dozens of severed heads propped up along a roadside.

Get ready folks - its coming faster than you think.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I had typed a whole thing about it being one or the other and the weak minded can't be defended and had the biggest deja' vu so I am just not saying what y'all can pretty much hear me droning for the 1000th time anyway...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just a thought.....should muslim immigrants have to live in San Francisco And demonstrate the ability to work and play well with others for 5 years prior to being in the heart land?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Ragnarök said:


> I do not think it is a stretch. The idea of reforming the church was not born over night. It took time to evolve and organize into a influential movement.


Are you kidding me? There was a difference of *245* years!


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't forget the "workplace violence" that has already happened here.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Just a thought.....should muslim immigrants have to live in San Francisco And demonstrate the ability to work and play well with others for 5 years prior to being in the heart land?


Absolutely not! There should be a 100% ban on all immigration by anyone who has any kind of tie to Islam.

ISLAM - ONE OF THE MANY FACES OF EVIL


----------

